# I can't memorize the corners



## Gredore (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi everyone

I am having difficulty memorizing the corners does anyone have a good way to?


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Apr 9, 2011)

TEXTURED STICKERS/TILES!


----------



## Gredore (Apr 9, 2011)

i need a good way to memerize them for blindsolving.


----------



## Enter (Apr 9, 2011)

just tap the stickers with your fingers.


----------



## Gredore (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks i'll try it.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 9, 2011)

Are you intending to only memorise the corners? ie. 2x2 BLD.

If so, you can assign each sticker a letter, then make words by linking the letters.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Apr 11, 2011)

What Zane said. Or If you intend on going for a full 3x3x3 bld, the try memoing the corners last, using tapping for example, and solve them BEFORE the edges, so you get rid of them faster, and can move on the edges.

Tapping is easy to understand, harder to memo than other tricks
Letters are good, only takes about 4 to 5 solves to get an easy grip on your set
You can also use this:

Assign letters M, B, Ch, D, Y, F and G ( those are the ones I use anyway), and memo them by adding either O A or E. O for U/D sticker, A for for R/L sticker and E for F/B sticker.

Could end up like this: MoBo ChaFoGe (MowBow TchaFowGee)

Since I use letters for my edges, I don't want them for corners, as I feel it would be confusing, so I use either this, or tapping when doing 3OP.


----------



## Gredore (May 1, 2011)

I am trying 2x2 blind... 

I dont quite understand how this letter thing works, could someone please explain it a bit more to me.


----------



## TiLiMayor (May 1, 2011)

I have the same trouble, when memorizing edges I get 11/12 or success most of the times, but for corners I mess the up all the time; when doing 2bld I use a different method, as a sune doesn't permute anything on the 2x2.


----------



## Gredore (May 1, 2011)

what method do you use for 2x2?


----------



## Erzz (May 1, 2011)

Gredore said:


> I am trying 2x2 blind...
> 
> I dont quite understand how this letter thing works, could someone please explain it a bit more to me.


 
The way I letter stickers is just starting with the UFL sticker and lettering each sticker (up to X) in a counterclockwise direction. Then to memorize, just look where the UFL sticker has to go, remember that letter (or a word starting with that letter), then look at where that sticker has to go, etc. You don't letter the actual stickers, just the position.


----------



## TiLiMayor (May 1, 2011)

I use some sort of guimond hybrid; First I orient 2 opposite faces and then permute them as you would on a 3x3.


----------



## Gredore (May 1, 2011)

> The way I letter stickers is just starting with the UFL sticker and lettering each sticker (up to X) in a counterclockwise direction. Then to memorize, just look where the UFL sticker has to go, remember that letter (or a word starting with that letter), then look at where that sticker has to go, etc. You don't letter the actual stickers, just the position.



I think i get most of it. One thing i still dont get though is do you letter the sticker or the piece?


----------



## Rpotts (May 1, 2011)

stickers


----------



## Gredore (May 1, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Gredore (May 2, 2011)

i am now able to do permutation, it is now orientation i am having troubles with. is the an easy way to memorise that?


----------



## Xishem (May 3, 2011)

You are using 3OP, and not old pochmann corners, correct?


----------



## Gredore (May 4, 2011)

SORRY i am not an experienced cuber and therefore I ask what is 3OP? (that may sound stupid to most people)


----------



## Xishem (May 4, 2011)

Do you solve orientation and permutation separately (as with 3OP)? Because that's what you seemed to allude to in your previous post.

Or do you use setup, Y Perm, undo setup?


----------



## soccerdude (May 4, 2011)

are textured tiles or sticker illegal?( sry, newbie here)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 4, 2011)

Only if each side is different


----------



## Gredore (May 5, 2011)

Xishem said:


> Do you solve orientation and permutation separately (as with 3OP)? Because that's what you seemed to allude to in your previous post.
> 
> Or do you use setup, Y Perm, undo setup?



I do orientation then permutation. 

i first orientate the entire cube, then use setup moves and then the y perm or the t perm and continue till done. 

My problem is for memorizing the orientation. Does anyone have a good way to?


----------



## BC1997 (May 5, 2011)

tapping sequences


----------



## Gredore (May 5, 2011)

so how does that work cos if you tap two/three pieces then later you don't know whether they need to go counter-clockwise or clock-wise same with the other 1/2


----------



## BC1997 (May 5, 2011)

oh i thought you were using old pochmann.


----------



## Gredore (May 5, 2011)

no i am using 3OP for 2x2 blind


----------



## BC1997 (May 5, 2011)

I don't know anything about that method, sorry for me not helping.


----------



## Gredore (May 5, 2011)

no matter. i'll try and find someone who does.


----------



## riffz (May 6, 2011)

Why on earth would you orient pieces before using Old Pochmann? The setup moves are just as easy and it's less to memorize.


----------



## Enter (May 6, 2011)

just tap the corners visual memo!!! also edges all visual!!!


----------



## Cubenovice (May 6, 2011)

Go to Joel van Noort's site NOW and go through his Old Pochmann tutorial.

Even mr. Pochmann himself reccommends this tutorial.

You only need to remember 6 sticker positions with this.


----------



## Xishem (May 6, 2011)

Guys, I think that he is using 3OP, not Pochmann.


----------



## riffz (May 7, 2011)

Xishem said:


> Guys, I think that he is using 3OP, not Pochmann.


 
But he said he's using T and Y perm.


----------



## Gredore (May 7, 2011)

You may think i am stupid and i don't mind but i am knew to blind solving, so i am not good with the terminology. I am basically following the idea from this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsknmW5Q6NM. But i am trying a different memory method.


----------

